

The Troubles of Korea’s Influential Economic Pundit - CaptainMorgan
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2009/10/mf_minerva

======
indiejade
The full-length article on one link:

<http://www.wired.com/magazine/2009/10/mf_minerva/all/1>

------
delackner
"For 103 days, the South Korean government held Park in a 50-square-foot cell
at a Seoul detention center."

I'd like to say that this sort of insanity is not possible "here" (here being
wherever you live). But these days I'm not so sure.

------
blasdel
“That’s the government’s job, to maintain a nice, clean Internet.”

------
elblanco
I smell movie coming out of this.

